# Some Grouse Pictures from Colorado



## JvT

Seems like a slow forum so thought I would share some pictures. Look real close in the first picture and you can see a chick. Took these pictures in Colorado this year while bow hunting Elk. Going back to the area with my Vizsla in September next season just for the Blue Grouse. Which will be my first time to hunt them.


----------



## wyogoose

Nice pics! I was able to kill my limit each day last year archery elk hunting here in Wyo. Those Blues are a great time with a bow and grouse for dinner is always nice in elk camp!!


----------



## JvT

Unfortunately for us, the season had not opened because we were bowhunting the Elk opener in August. I think the Grouse Season opened September 1st. Seen them on several fly fishing trips to the area too and always figured they would be fun and easy to hunt. Because the license cost has got so high I am skipping next year for Big Game, but still going to Colorado in September and will just camp, hunt Grouse, and Fly Fish. 
I hear the Blue Grouse are excellent to eat being a white meat? Also hoping to try and figure out where to hunt Sage Grouse on the same trip with the Vizsla. Northern Colorado I think, but have not researched that yet?


----------



## wyogoose

If you are wanting a hunt for sage grouse you should really look into Sublette county here in Wyoming. They are thick as flys on a turd up there so you would have no problem getting into some.


----------



## JvT

Thanks,
I will look into that if the season falls into play during September. I have done a low budget two week all game road trip with the dog during November the last two years. This last season it was Texas and Oklahoma, before that Oklahoma and Kansas. This year I was wanting to do something completely different since I will not be bowhunting out of State so was planning on September Grouse in Colorado as the center point of the trip. I might just slip up into Wyoming too. I hear Sage Grouse are not too great to eat, but I think it would be fun and fun for the dog to hunt those big ol birds.


----------



## Steelpuck18

sounds like a lot of fun. The forum is slow, thanks for the pics. Doesn't anyone like grouse hunting anymore? Post new topics if you have any ideas.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

People actaully just go out to hunt Grouse? :lol:

I guess I have never gotten into it. Not a ton of them around the areas I hunt. I will always take a bonus one every once in a while though!

Sweet pics!

Now if I could just get drawn there for Elk hunting!


----------



## JvT

Well, I had all but forgotten my old post here. I got notice of the reply in my email. Thanks for dragging it back up. Yes, I actually made a trip just to hunt Grouse just this September. I went on hunts for Blue, Sage, Sharptail, and Ptarmigan. Did not get the Grand Slam, but I had fun trying and I killed lots of birds. Also fished half the time and caught all four kinds of trout at different times and places. Bonus hunts of Dove, Snipe, and Marmot. Looked for Bandtails, but they eluded me. I will post a few pictures of my trip in a new thread titled Colorado Road Trip. 
John


----------



## Dak

Excellent! That sounds like a very enjoyable trip.


----------

